# Tool Talk > Machines >  Machine for installing tires on rims - GIF

## Jon

Machine for installing tires on rims.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

Removing bead wire from tire - GIF
RingMaster large tire changer
NASA Tire Assault Vehicle (TAV), made from a German World War II tank model
Tire doubling machine - GIF

----------

Gregraper33712 (Sep 3, 2018),

marksbug (Sep 1, 2018),

PJs (Aug 31, 2018),

sak778 (Sep 12, 2020),

Seedtick (Aug 31, 2018),

that_other_guy (Sep 3, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Funny, back in the day when I was turning a wrench and had to change tires once in a while I got pretty good and fast at it so I could get back to wrenching and making money. The guys in the shop kept bugging me to race "Tommy Tire" (fastest guy around). Finally did and beat Master Tommy Tire in a race with 4 365R70 x 17 4x4 tires...off the vehicle, dismount, mount, balance, back on the vehicle. Takes a lot out of you tossing those moose's around and not even sure they make them that big anymore! That was back when people jacked up their 4x4's so tall you needed a step stool to get in or work under the hood...and didn't have a scratch on them...never seen dirt...more money than sense. 

Wonder if shops now days could afford this setup!

Thanks Jon!

----------


## ibdennyak

WOW.....just last week I spent probably two hours and a normally unspoken vocabulary changing a lawn mower tire. Couldn't find a shop that would do it.

----------


## marksbug

I put tires on the front of my bug last month in my living room...about 5 min each and 3 tie raps each.I already had the he tires off to remachine the wheels. of coarse they were aluminum sand wheels so they do mount almost by them selvs....almost. I machined some holes in them,reworked the lug pattern,got them a little straighter too. wish I could put them in my press.....I also set them up to re doo the finish. putting tires on them was the easy part.

----------

PJs (Sep 1, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Foam tire removal machine. Foam tires are often used on heavy equipment, in low speed situations where the risk of tire puncture is high. The foam used here is very dense and heavy.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


And no, I don't understand why this is so soothing. I fell asleep watching it last night.

----------

EnginePaul (Sep 16, 2018),

PJs (Sep 15, 2018),

sak778 (Sep 12, 2020),

Seedtick (Sep 14, 2018)

----------


## Radioman

I wanted to see them put it back together again!

----------

PJs (Sep 15, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> I wanted to see them put it back together again!



 I'm afraid that is 1 of those humpty Dumpty moments 
Last winter I put new tires on the front of my 8n Ford tractor. In the first field I shredded I had to dismount and repair both of them 3 or 4 times Enough I said so I pulled the wheels off and sent them to be filled with foam the tires are small ony 4.00 by 19" rims and the cost was only $50.00 per tire If I hadn't have done the patches myself I would have already spent more than that in tire repair alone. The rear tires are older so not worth foaming even though the added weight would be a huge advantage so I pumped 3 gallons of purple puncture resistant fluid in them. If I ever put new tires on the rear I will have them foamed but they will be around $300.00 each to foam them sue to the amount of material required.
I am repairing a Zero turn lawnmower for a friend, he mentioned something about having the tires foamed since they wer flat and half rotted.
I told him nuy new tires then have them filled since the tread was mostly worn off the old ones. That was what he did new tires $50.00 each and the foaming came to $25.00 each they should out last him now 

What I don't understand about the tires being cut apart is why didn't they have them ground down and re capped with new tread unless they had already done this a few times and the carcass was becoming degraded

----------

EnginePaul (Sep 16, 2018),

PJs (Sep 15, 2018)

----------


## Drew1966

> I'm afraid that is 1 of those humpty Dumpty moments 
> Last winter I put new tires on the front of my 8n Ford tractor. In the first field I shredded I had to dismount and repair both of them 3 or 4 times Enough I said so I pulled the wheels off and sent them to be filled with foam the tires are small ony 4.00 by 19" rims and the cost was only $50.00 per tire If I hadn't have done the patches myself I would have already spent more than that in tire repair alone. The rear tires are older so not worth foaming even though the added weight would be a huge advantage so I pumped 3 gallons of purple puncture resistant fluid in them. If I ever put new tires on the rear I will have them foamed but they will be around $300.00 each to foam them sue to the amount of material required.
> I am repairing a Zero turn lawnmower for a friend, he mentioned something about having the tires foamed since they wer flat and half rotted.
> I told him nuy new tires then have them filled since the tread was mostly worn off the old ones. That was what he did new tires $50.00 each and the foaming came to $25.00 each they should out last him now 
> 
> What I don't understand about the tires being cut apart is why didn't they have them ground down and re capped with new tread unless they had already done this a few times and the carcass was becoming degraded



Frank, the tyre being cut away may be from a mining company machine. If that is the case, the fitter would be doing a replacement so as to justify the price being charged. 
Just an idea.

----------


## Frank S

Yep have to spend the money somewhere. A lot of mining companies will have their huge 30,000 dollar tires recapped at least 3 times at a cost of $7500.00 each then replace the 4th time around. I once hauled 4 tires from Houston TX to Ogden UT they looked new but you cold tell body was used head a big #3 burned in them. Not foam filled but the 4 tires weighed 40,000 lbs 10 ft diameter 4 feet wide my trailer was 36" deck height so hauled them standing that way no need for OD load permits. I asked the dealer in Utah what the # 3 was for he said it was the 3rd time they had been capped so the next time they would be cut up

----------

EnginePaul (Sep 16, 2018),

sak778 (Sep 12, 2020)

----------


## PJs

Interesting to me about the process/costs that Frank talked about and what kind of foam that is. It almost has a look of some silicone blend. The other "Soothing" thing is that it looks to me like the operator of the machine seems to be controlling the deck (x axis I'm calling it) and cutter arm through levers or something just out of frame. Not dinking the rim with the cutter by manual ops would make sense and keep the machine simple.

Although the cost of "Run-Flats" has come down some for passenger vehicle, Man they are esspensiiive and coming as stock tires now even on lower cost vehicles...so be prepared when they wear out! Sold as a safety feature at a Cost!

Very cool and thought provoking Jon, Thanks!

----------


## Frank S

I'm not sure if the Presidential beast is equipped with run flat tires, foam filled ones or special made semisolid tires
It spends most of its time being driven at a snails pace but as I understand it, the thing is capable of a frightening speed for its size and weight.

----------


## marksbug

if they made the rims like bead lock rims ( bolt on type)they could just change the tire and not have to change the foam core every tyme.

----------

PJs (Sep 15, 2018)

----------


## Jon

> if they made the rims like bead lock rims ( bolt on type)they could just change the tire and not have to change the foam core every tyme.



That's interesting. There must be a good reason - why aren't foam tires beadlockers?

----------

PJs (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> That's interesting. There must be a good reason - why aren't foam tires beadlockers?



If you will notice the rim is a standard 3 or 4 piece tubeless rim that any piece of large earth moving equipment might have. These tires could be removed whole providing there was a large enough press to push the bead ring in about an inch then the secondary lock ring could be removed and the primary lock ring removed then the bead ring could be removed and the tire pulled off. the problem here is that all depends on a deflated tire without a huge press removing the outer rim parts would be impossible plus the rubber core exerts pressure inward on the rim as outward on the tire so not only would you have to break the bead loose from the inner ring after the outer was removed but you would need something power full enough to break the bond of the rubber on the rim. to pull the tire off.
A lot of mining companies cover the tires on equipment like loaders in a heavy chain male,particularly in rock quarries.
The smaller tires like the one shown being cut up, yes that is a smaller tire for the mining industry, would have been on a mid size loader or more probably on an articulating 6 wheel dump truck. There are a couple manufactures who make motor-graders that would use tires around that size. Or it could have come off of a skidder used in the forestry service.

----------


## Frank S

I have rubber foam filled tires on the front of 1 of my tractors and I wish I could afford to have the back tires filled if for nothing else the added weight without having to fill with water/antifreeze, or something like beet juice either of which will do nothing to guard against punctures

----------


## marksbug

get out the caulking gun..... I had some filled tires on a gokart...they are kinda rough on light stuff. I friend brought them to us off the assembly line at a chicken plant. great for dollys too. Ive seen foam filling but it dont work out so well as the YouTube guys show it to.

----------

